# Chris' East vs West



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

For those who jump quickly to the forum page or bypass the home page completely. Take one step back and read Mr. Hustad's article.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/articles/a ... swest.html

Thank you for taking the time to put some numbers to this issue. By the way these issues have been around at least 20 or 30 years, maybe longer. This is not just a pheasant hunting issue, it is much larger than that to someone in the West. It is survival of a way of life.

This issue could really heat up when ND redistricts the ND legislative house and senate based on population distribution. Eastern ND will pick up more power.

Now I will tread into very stormy waters, but what the hell this is a Hot Topics forum. Just like the east-west debate, is the state of North Dakota a net cash generator or cash drain on the United States taxpayer ? Did I really ask this on a ND BB site ??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is the state a drain? I don't think so.

Like you mentioned before on another topic, ND has a great work force who are just dying to find a job here. My major and one of my minors pertains to the Computer/Tech industry, and there are very few jobs. I checked through the Fargo Forum yesterday and didn't see anything that pertains to me...NOTHING. I think that's sad considering there's 3 colleges in the area, and some tech schools who are graduating students in the same field as me. No jobs means we'll lose some great talent for the state.

A lot of money goes to CRP in the state, ALOT. But I think the CRP program is needed. The issue surrounding the surplus is something I don't know enough about, I would hope that someone with a better Ag. backround could enlighten me on this. Agriculture weighs heavier on the area economies than most think. We need to keep the rural economies alive, I think even at the expense of the taxpayers. But at what point is it too much? I don't know. Don't quote me on this, but I remember a recent statistic that only 5 cities in North Dakota are increasing in population?

Jobs, we need them bad.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

For every dollar that ND pays to the federal government they recieve close to a $1.50 back. If you look at it that way, I guess you could consider ND a drain on the country since more money is being spent here than is being put in.

This is not the way it should be nor is it the way North Dakotans want it to be. ND is a rural farming state and with the way farming has been it's no wonder that people are leaving. In my opinion we need a lot more CRP. Farmers are basically on welfare producing crops that are almost worthless. I have an uncle in IA who would rather have his crop burn up in a drought than have a bumper year. Why? Because he gets paid more when he raises nothing.

Right now a lot of money is being paid for farmers for nothing. CRP benefits everyone. I can't remember where I read it but CRP actually saves taxpayers money by having cleaner water and other benefits. Plus an acre in CRP is an acre not in production. Less crops would equal higher grain prices (in theory). There's a lot of other stuff that plays a large factor (like overseas production). All I know is that if you want to save ND you're going to have to save the family farm to do so.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Your discussion of W vs E ND can be extended to state vs state. I do not think ND is a cash drain, but then I remain pretty loyal to my old state. Hey just the people that they export to other states put them in the black (kidding).

CRP is a great benefit to ND in most ways. But ask the guy who sells farm equipment in a small town or the grain elevator operators or younger farmers with no land to rent or buy because CRP has tied it up. Use to be older farmers would often sell land to retire now they can bank off CRP. Do not get me wrong I fully support CRP and would like to see more acres, but their are some who have suffered in ND under CRP.

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-04-01 19:47 ]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I doubt Great Plains is going anywhere. They just built a huge, beautiful complex that seems to get bigger every week.

I think Microsoft knew what they were doing when they opened up shop here.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Chris : Just edited out that comment about Great Plains. I guess your brother will wonder what you are talking about. Started on the CRP tangent and typed over the GP question. Sorry


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I just don't see how some of these rural communities are going to make it. They call these fee operations economic development. The way I see it is that the families of the fee outfits will make it and continue to live there, but how is this going to bring in companies for jobs? Small communities close to Fargo will continue to grow because there are jobs here and people are willing to live close to town and stores. This is how I see it. To bring life to these small towns you have to have something to offer. I don't think having great pheasant hunting is going to attract a lot of people because what good is hunting if you can't make a living. This hospitality board and business development should be accountable for bringing in business. They don't seem to be getting the job done and focusing on the fee issue is a waste of time. They should have jobs based on performance. If I don't produce at work then I'm gone. The way I see these people aren't producing so maybe it's time to move on....


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Actually, parts of SW North Dakota (the NW ND too)are very used to boom and bust business cycles. This area experiences huge boom and bust cycles with the oil industry. Wildcatting, oil exploration, etc... has resulted in new subdivisions in towns like Dickinson or Williston. Some of the smaller towns probably boom and bust with this cycle too.

Some of these subdivisions almost disappear when the oil industry moves on.

I remember high school teams that could barely field a team to play -- too many kids would be working the oil boom jobs for $10 / hour or more. This was many years ago.

Not sure where the oil boom/bust cycle is right now in SW ND. Maybe someone can tell us.


----------

